# Security Issue....



## whirlyblades (Feb 22, 2008)

I had something very interesting happen Wednesday night. While my wife was at work someone broke into our 06 Maxima. What the scary part is that they accessed the automatic windows to gain access to the car. They punched a hole in the sheet metal above the lock on the driver's side door and then somehow activated the automatic windows to go down.

Has anyone ever heard of this before?


----------

